# Organizing Needles



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Every year, I swear I'm going to do it better and every time I go hunting for a set of needles, other than super expensive Signature needles that are color coded, it's an epic event. 

Does anyone have any great suggestions on how they keep their needles organized in some better way than containing them in a nice sized wooden box?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

If you have canning jars, you can stand them up. Or if you could take a rectangular shaped long piece of foam material to poke them into in pairs, they could be put right back into the holes they were removed from. This would keep them very organized. You could build a simple wood slatted piece and mount it on a shelf...so it goes in half ways up, putting needles in that with heads on the ends of the needles holding them in. Take an open wood box, install slats to separate needle sizes. 

Ok here is an easy one....kind of cool really. I may change my ways...LOL I have mine in jars and my desk drawer!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I made a roll up thingy for my double pointed needles. Like craftsman used to have for their tools. The background is a piece that is 50% taller than the needles. It has a pocket that goes up about 1/3 of the height of the larger piece of cloth. Then, seams that cut the pocket into several sections. Once the needles are in, the excess cloth of the background fabric folds over on top of the needles. Roll up, use hair band to wrap up and secure, or tabs or ties.

I liked this so much that I made another for my sock needles, and another for the straights. I can easily tell which is which by fabric selection and size. 

I used quilting batt between the inner and outer fabric of the background fabric. For the pocket I used a single pice of fabric folded over to double.

For my circulars, I have used a couple of things, but the Circular Solution works best for me. I keep it hung up in my bedroom closet.

I have a LOT of needles.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I may need a 12 step program. I'm sorting them into a tackle box and I seem to have dozens of sets.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a china cabinet in my dining room, but as I have no "china", I decided to use it to store my yarn and knitting paraphernalia, so I keep my circ cables hanging on cup hooks I mounted on the inside side wall (the tips are kept in their own case). 

I rarely use straight needles, so they're all in a quart jar (they're the kind that has the triangular shaped plastic "end" with the size clearly imprinted, so they're pretty easy to ID anyway).

As for my DPNs, I grabbed a cute gingham placemat at Big Lots the other day and intend to make a rollup for those with one pocket per size.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a childs hump back trunk, I keep most of my knitting supplies in. I have circs. in a folder with those plastic "thingies' in Island Girls post. Also which I really like for my DP's a nice case with magnitic snap a makeup brush case. I've also gotten a makeup brush for a set of shorter dp's off of amazon ,gave the brushes away. A pencil case also works. For straights which I do not use anymore and bigger dp's I rarely use, I keep them in blue canning jars up in my work rooms. I keep knitting with me every where I go so the cases are a must for me.


----------

